# 08 VW Passat - Power Window Problem



## Westgolf (25 Jun 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm driving a 2008 Passat with which I am quite pleased, have owned it from new with no major issues.

Recently I was sitting in the living room and looked out to see all 4 windows open.I thought to myself " must have hit the key in my pocket or some thing",went out and closed them.

This morning I got up, opened the curtains and hey presto, all 4 open again. Couldnt have hit the key as it was elsewhere in the house.Then when I was thinking about it, I realised it wasn't a key issue as there is no control on the ignition for the windows, just the central lock/unlock and the boot release. 

When I thought back the 2 occassions this has happened has been outside the family home. Does any one have any experience of something similar or any suggestions ? ? 
The only thing that springs to mind is that a neighbour down the road has a radio mast outside on the gable of his house for his transport business which did at one stage cause problems for NTL/UPC but how would this connect with the passat's electrics ??

sorry for length of post but quite puzzled 

Westgolf


----------



## jryan (25 Jun 2011)

Hi Westgolf,

I have an '08 Passat aswell. If you hold down the open button (approx 5sec) on key fob all windows on the car will open. Similarly, if you hold down the close button all open windows will close. You may have accidently held down the open button... Other than that, could the battery on the key fob need replacing???


----------



## Westgolf (26 Jun 2011)

*08 Passat windows*

Hi JRyan

didnt know that about holding the buttons down operating all 4 windows. will have to be more careful. 

Regarding the fob battery, mine is a one piece unit. I know how to get the door key out of it,say if I needed to manually unlock the door, but I cant see how it would come apart to access or insert a battery  Some one said to me that it recharges when its in the ignition but dont know how accurate that is ??

Westgolf


----------



## selfbuilder (26 Jun 2011)

I had this problem on a golf.  I switched off the convenience setting on the windows and it never happened again.  This switches off the ability to open all the windows by holding down the open button on the key fob.


----------



## Westgolf (26 Jun 2011)

*08 Passat windows*

Hi Selfbuilder,

Sounds like the solution. How do I go about doing that ?

Westgolf


----------



## Westgolf (26 Jun 2011)

*08 Passat windows*

Hi Selfbuilder,

Sounds like the solution. How do I go about doing that ?

Westgolf


----------



## selfbuilder (27 Jun 2011)

You can change the settings through the on board display.  If you don't have an on board display the dealer can change the setting.


----------



## damomac (8 Aug 2011)

I discovered the boot open on my 05 Passat a few times. I now remove the keys from my pocket and it hasn't happened since. I must have accidentally been opening the boot with the FOB in my pocket.


----------

